# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  What do you do to cope with PTSD?

## Total Eclipse

What are some of the things you do to cope with something very traumatic?

----------


## Chantellabella

> What are some of the things you do to cope with something very traumatic?



I do a few things that help me get through the flashbacks and triggers:

1) I repeat over and over "I won't let my bullies and abusers win."
2) I console myself over and over saying, "I can do this."
3) I am honest about how I feel and tell others whenever possible.
4) I remind myself that I'm safe now.
5) I do something special that I like to do such as photographing flowers.
6) I read a book
7) I cry. (you'd be amazed at how much this helps heal. Grief is healing)

----------


## Equinox

I try to remind myself that I have no need for low self confidence now that I'm my own man and not a boy any more. I've overcome a lot with personal strength so I try to remember that when negative thoughts creep in.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I do a few things that help me get through the flashbacks and triggers:
> 
> 1) I repeat over and over "I won't let my bullies and abusers win."
> 2) I console myself over and over saying, "I can do this."
> 3) I am honest about how I feel and tell others whenever possible.
> 4) I remind myself that I'm safe now.
> 5) I do something special that I like to do such as photographing flowers.
> 6) I read a book
> 7) I cry. (you'd be amazed at how much this helps heal. Grief is healing)




 :Hug:  Thank you. I looked back at this today  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you. I looked back at this today



 :Hug:  I'm glad it was helpful, my friend.

----------

